# Sentra 08 What's this part?



## rauwae (Sep 3, 2013)

http://thumbs1.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/m302rCCMpxDDx-wIPFmAaCQ.jpg

I need the part number for the BLACK cap on the silver tubing towards the front, but I don't know what this tubing is for. Please help. I'm interested in knowing what the silver tubing is called in this photo so that I can find the part number of the two BLACK caps. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The silver (actually aluminum) tubing is the air conditioning lines. The larger is the low side line and the smaller is the high side line. If you are looking for the caps for the charge ports, you can probably get some at your local auto parts store.


----------

